# iPad 2 très long à charger le web



## Romain64 (12 Avril 2015)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iPad 2 avec IOS 8.3 et j'ai un problème. Certaines pages web metent un temps dingue a se charger je sais pas pourquoi. Ça me le faisait aussi avant que je mette la nouvelle version d'IOS. 
YOUTUBE fonctionne très bien. Aucun problème de chargement de vidéo. 

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée de se qu'il ce passe?

Merci d'avance 

Romain


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (12 Avril 2015)

Je ne suis pas expert la-dessus mais peut-être que les pages web deviennent de plus en plus chargées en design et autres et que l'iPad 2 commence à souffrir de vieillesse (pour ne pas dire obsolescence) ??


----------



## Romain64 (17 Avril 2015)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Je ne suis pas expert la-dessus mais peut-être que les pages web deviennent de plus en plus chargées en design et autres et que l'iPad 2 commence à souffrir de vieillesse (pour ne pas dire obsolescence) ??


J'ai trouvé le problème. En faite il s'agit de Safari qui m**de... J'ai installé Google Chrome et depuis tout les sites fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Avril 2015)

Nickel !


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

Il est vrai que Safari bug beaucoup également sur mon Ipad 3 (j'ai l'impression que le manque de RAM et d'optimisation d'IOS 8 pour cet ancien modèle se fait cruellement sentir)


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2015)

@city1, sur n'importe quel ios ou idevice, l'app safari est toujours en manque de ram. 
@Romain64, une autre app de navigation qui amènera d'autres plaisirs et une navigation tranquille et l'app icab mobile (elle est payante).


----------

